

Tell HN: They Might Be Giants looking for iphone developer help - thorax

Just saw this and am passing this on:<p>&#62;    They Might Be Giants Official Call to iPhone app Developers!<p>&#62;    Are you an iPhone app developer?<p>&#62;    Would you or someone you know like to work with TMBG to develop their first ever iPhone app.?<p>&#62;    If you're an experienced designer and interested in a new challenge, make yourself known!<p>&#62;    Email digital#hornblowgroup.com and give us examples of your work experience!<p>(The # should be a different symbol above.)
======
noonespecial
I just heard TMBG on a (major) network tv show my wife watches. I was walking
by the living room and I almost snorted Dr. Pepper out my nose.

Good to hear from those guys again.

